
Ask HN: What is your core evening to morning routine? - Takizawamura
I feel like our evening routine in conjunction with our morning routine helps set-up a productive work day. For example, if I switch my bedtime or wakeup time around, I feel groggy in the morning and substantially less focused.<p>Can you please share the highlights of your evening to morning routine? What are the key elements that you make sure to check off?
======
Snowbirth
Lately- i sleep as soon as i'm home, much more time in the morning. These
helped me too.... [https://odysseyblanket.com/](https://odysseyblanket.com/)
[https://www.amazon.com/Relaxzen-Full-Shiatsu-Massage-
Cushion...](https://www.amazon.com/Relaxzen-Full-Shiatsu-Massage-
Cushion/dp/B01LX4ZOTO)

